# homemade cigarminder



## jeffjt (Mar 22, 2006)

i saw the "cigarminder" at cbid and CI for about $8 and it looked to me like one of my wife's hair clips attached to a clip for a bag of chips.

so i took a hair clip and used Liquid Nails (TM) to attach it to a small clamp, and now i have an ugly, cheap ($1) version just in time for golf league.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice job! A friend made one for me last year, very similar. Now the trick will be not to forget it on the cart when you leave  That's how I lost that one, bought a coupla cigarminders this season - plan to keep it on the bag at all times.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow that seems like it shall do the job, nice idea bro!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

It looks great! I hope the clips won't separate. I'd hate for you to ruin an expensive smoke because the glue got hot in sun. Is there a safer way to attach the two?


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Great job.

The ones ive seen always made me think "now what would i do with that, i dont golf"

Yours on the other hand is more my type. Perfect for just about anything.

Mowin the lawn, clamp it onto the mower
Working on the car, clamp it on the car

Now if you could only get a suction cup on the other side it would be absolutely perfect


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> It looks great! I hope the clips won't separate. I'd hate for you to ruin an expensive smoke because the glue got hot in sun. Is there a safer way to attach the two?


im pretty sure liquid nails is a type of epoxy.

the 5 minute/2 chamber epoxies that you see at home depot are very strong, and wont come undone due to the sun etc.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

nice work Macgyver :w looks pretty slick, should do the trick fine. actually th real Minder's clip is a little to tight around the cigar (at least bigger robbies etc) yours looks like it solved that lil problem

cheers :al


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Great job.
> 
> The ones ive seen always made me think "now what would i do with that, i dont golf"
> 
> ...


Looks like a can do to me, even a magnet as well


----------



## jeffjt (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks for all the compliments...

that liquid nails stuff holds pretty strong, but i won't know for sure how it will hold up until i get it on the golf bag and out on the course...i'll post back about it after i use it for a while.


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice job. Ive been meaning to make one and now ive got something to go off of. Thanks


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

You are quite the handyman there, very nice!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

And my wife calls ME a *******...


J/K. it looks like it would do the job great.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

...............The mother of invention


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

thats a great idea! i might have to make one w/ golf season peaking out from around the corner now


----------

